# Midwest Hackney Clinic & Sale



## TomEHawk (Mar 28, 2009)

With expert speakers, great examples, one of the best tack sales in the nation and what should be some great ponies running through the sale. Why wouldn't you take the time to come? If you are looking to start off in the moderns or have been showing for many years and just need to refresh some training techniques, you can learn a lot from speakers like Dr. Raun, Gib Marcucci, Darrel Kolkman and many more. Now, most of the things they will be talking about will be based on the Hackney ponies but almost all of it can be transferred over to the Shetland breeds and Miniatures.

There is always some great tack on the sale. You can pick up some great work & show harnesses, horse shoes, work & show carts, and much more tack. I've bought a real nice road cart and a viceroy from past sales that I use in the show ring for great prices.

As for the pony sale. There has been some great ponies ran threw the sale in the past and have gone for good prices. Many top Hackney & Shetland breeders have sold & bought their show stock on the Midwest Hackney sales. With the ASPR division growing, this will be a great opportunity to buy a great show pony to show in the ASPR classes at Congress & other shows.

If you haven't heard about the sale or haven't received your Journal yet, it will be held at the Illinois State Fairgrounds in Springfield Illinois on May 1st & 2nd. For any info call or email Mike Herron. He should be able to tell you what ever you need to know.


----------



## muffntuf (Mar 28, 2009)

Am hoping to go from MN. If anyone wants to ride share and hotel share, give me a holler!


----------

